# Short on reports??



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

So what's up with the shortage of reports? There ought to be more out there on Wipers at Willard, Bow's at the Gorge, Brids at Daniels, Tigers at Pineview, Lupes at East canyon. You guys are holding out, give some up, share the love....... All of these places are hotter than h#%% right now. Skeet


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

so where have you been fishing :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah Skeetski, wheres the report!!?? Isnt this a question??? I think we have a section for fishing questions. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's orvis1 and STEVO's fault...if they don't have any burgers to post, they won't post no fish....... :|


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

To be honest with you, I got tired of it all and took a break, however I'm sure I'll find myself on the water somewhere this weekend. With exception to the Tigers, a couple good friends of mine (one being my father) have had nothing but good to say about all that I mentioned. The warm weather is really starting to produce Wipers and more Crappie. Bows at the Gorge are on fire but the Lakers haven't made much of a showing yet. East Canyon is producing some 4-5 lb Lupes and the smallies should be moving shallower. I'd like to hit the Gorge out of Anvil but we'll see how things work out, I'll keep you up to speed. Skeet


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!!! Lupes as in Kamloops?? Is that the strain of bows in EC?? I have never seen a big one out of there! I have to go to ID to find Kamloops...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm leaving for the gorge here in a few hours. I'll be out of Holmes Crossing. If you see 16' jon boat, flat bottom with a duck camo paint job, and a couple of hill billies in it, that would be us. Come say hi.

My buddies were there last weekend and said it suuuuuuucked. They caught 8 fish between 8 of them in 4 days. :shock:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice!!! Lupes as in Kamloops?? Is that the strain of bows in EC?? I have never seen a big one out of there! I have to go to ID to find Kamloops...


Are the Kamloops the real dark colored bows? with red on the gill plates?
If so, I caught one this morning.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I couldn't tell you what strain (if there are different Kamloops) or colors, I had a report from a buddy and he said the biggest was 28 inches out of EC.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!!! Lupes as in Kamloops?? Is that the strain of bows in EC?? I have never seen a big one out of there! I have to go to ID to find Kamloops...
> ...


I dont know how to tell them apart. I just know that they grow big... fight hard... and I wish we had more of them here. 28" out of EC!!?? Thats amazing.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I don’t know where you’ve been fishing I hit both Willard and Hyrum last Saturday. Willard was dead not even a nibble and Hyrum was incredibly slow only had three hit and two made it to the boat. :? I need someone to tell or show me how to fish willard.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Mavis 13,
As soon as you get 1 more post, ask to get into the Confidential Fishing Forum.
Some of the fishing posts are put there.
This is where only members can see what is going on.

There aren't a lot of posts there but some on places to fish and lures that are working.
I like to post there, where the whole world can't see what's going on.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Utah does not stock kamloops strain rainbows into any bodies of water here in utah.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Utah does not stock kamloops strain rainbows into any bodies of water here in utah.


Thats what I thought and its a shame. :|

Lots of reports now!! Just needed some warm weather!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Utah does not stock kamloops strain rainbows into any bodies of water here in utah.


They were raised at the Mantua Hatchery a few years ago. When did they stop.
They were also raised up by Flaming Gorge at about the same time.
Green's Lake had them.

Has Utah stoped raising then?


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

Greens lake still has Kamloops, or did in '08. There are some very large specimens in that lake, and some chunky brook trout to boot...


----------

